# Fasting to give colon a break



## 13561

hi thereim interested in fasting to give my colon a break. has anyone tried it? what are your experiences? I am starting tomorrow, and will continue for a week, drinking water. I wouldnt mind losing weight as well, but i want to give my colon a rest and let it "heal from irritation" for a bit..does that make sense? please let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## Dandaman

doesnt sound like it would do much good to me. not eating usually makes me feel worse


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well for the Inflammatory bowel diseases people do go on an Ensure fast (so they still get calories and nutrients from a liquid only source) to rest the colon. However, in that case the lining of the colon actually is inflammed and irritated with ulcers and not having stuff rub against the open sores can be helpful.In IBS the lining of the colon is intact so it is a different situation. Some people's IBS is worse when they skip meals as how the gut responds to lack of food isn't good for them. Also not eating for days on end is a physical stress which may not be helpful for IBS. You may lose a little weight but you would be very likely to gain it all back with some added pounds after a week long fast. The body reacts to starvation in ways that are not good for long term weight loss.K.


----------



## 22282

Hi I agree with Kat. M. fasting may not be good for IBS fellows. It may cause more problems later if you do not take care - ulcers and reflux.if you want to detox, try this [link removed]simple juicing[/url]. it helps to cleans out but you have to take it regularly instead.terry


----------



## Nikki

I do not think that fasting would be a good idea for helping with IBS, as there is no indication that your colon is inflamed!


----------



## Kelthink

An empty stomach does no wonders for me. A banana is a good 'cure', though.


----------



## jhambs

jaded_from_ibs said:


> hi thereim interested in fasting to give my colon a break. has anyone tried it? what are your experiences? I am starting tomorrow, and will continue for a week, drinking water. I wouldnt mind losing weight as well, but i want to give my colon a rest and let it "heal from irritation" for a bit..does that make sense? please let me know what you think. thanks


Never try fasting as I tried and it is also said, it will worsen the condition if you make change to eating schedule.


----------

